# Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben



## aalex (22. März 2013)

Moin,
Habe ein Belly Boat von Guideline und ein Echolot was ja schon mal ganz gut ist aber wie bekomme ich das an meinem Belly?
Habe im Netz ein Bild gefunden wie ich es gerne hätte, der Rahmen ist auch schon Fertig aber wie klatsche ich das jetzt an die Seite meines Belly. Wenn ihr Vorschläge oder Beispiele habt, dann her damit:m 
Mfg Aalex


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/5...c81-409c-a425-d08058bf44a4/productdetail.aspx


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Hällt leider nicht


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Anschleifen und passendent halter kleben#h


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Die Halterungen kleben|kopfkrat
das muss doch auch anders gehen#q


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dZY98aNhms

hier perfekt erklärt als video für mich die beste lösung ohne kleben 

ab 1.30min geht das los


----------



## Perch-Noob (23. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Keine schlechte Idee mit dem Gestänge aber zum befestigen macht sich das eher umständlich oder?

Den Rutenhalter & den Geber hab ich genauso befestigt, wobei ich aber nur das eine Rohr verwendet habe und das Lot ist ähnlich wie auf dem Dietel Clip befistigt. Das Rohr (Rutenhalter & Geberstange)
Hab ich in etwas geringerer Breite wie den BellySchlauch eingeschnitten und nen Spanngurt durchgezogen.
Den Tip hab ich mir hier an Board geben lassen.
Da gibt´s auch Foto´s.


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*



Lepi schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee mit dem Gestänge aber zum befestigen macht sich das eher umständlich oder?
> 
> Den Rutenhalter & den Geber hab ich genauso befestigt, wobei ich aber nur das eine Rohr verwendet habe und das Lot ist ähnlich wie auf dem Dietel Clip befistigt. Das Rohr (Rutenhalter & Geberstange)
> Hab ich in etwas geringerer Breite wie den BellySchlauch eingeschnitten und nen Spanngurt durchgezogen.
> ...


 

ahhhhh ich möchte garnicht wissen wie und wo du da was befistet um da ein rohr rein oder ranzukriegen |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## aalex (23. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Das auf dem Video sieht so hingefuscht aus mit alten Eimer Deggel und so#d,nee lass mal das soll ordentlich werden und auch gut aussehen.Die Fische sollen Augen machen.
Keine anderen ideen stellt ein Bild rein wie ihr es gemacht habt#h


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

was is daran denn bitte gefuscht du hast ne ideale gleichmäsige auflagefläche und eine sichere durchrutschsichere befestigung, dein gestänge daran zu bekommen das wird ein pfusch werden da du an der ausenseite einfach keine vernünftige auflagefläche für die rohre bekommen wirst


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Das gefällt mir nicht mit den Deckeln. Das muss doch irgendwie machbar sein das Gestänge an der Seite zu befestigen (ordentlich):c


----------



## peiner freak (24. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Es gibt doch vom schlauchboot die aufklebe teile für echo und vielen anderen sachen warum klebst du dir sowas nicht dran ?


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Es gibt ja diese Klippse aus Plastik wo mit man die Rohre Z.b. an die Wand anbringt Nur leider nicht in der Größe wie ich sie habe (da sind es Mettal Schellen)#q


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

aalex dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
kommt nur noch der Siemens-Lufthaken in frage

ein kleiner Witz sei nicht böse#d


grüße aus Norderstedt#h


----------



## janko (24. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aalex dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
> kommt nur noch der Siemens-Lufthaken in frage
> 
> ein kleiner Witz sei nicht böse#d
> ...



:m|jump:|jump:


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

muahahahaha


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intex-Hecksp...829?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item45fef7b05d


aber wie fest machen an der seite?


----------



## Springerfliege (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Moin ! Diese Halterung hier sieht doch ganz gut aus...
http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/boote-bb-echolot.html


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Das sieht schon ganz gut aus 
Danke


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

von der art her auch nicht viel anderst als ein plastik(eimerdeckel)


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Ja aber besser verarbeitet und ordentlicher


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

das ist wohl so aber vom prinzip her ähnlich ;-) und deinem post zu folge dachte ich du möchtest in dieser art garnichts deshalb hab ich dir keine weiteren empfehlungen gegeben


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Habe geschrieben das es so gut aussieht,damit meinte ich aber nicht das ich es so mach.
Mir wird da schon was einfallen, wie ich es so hin bekomme wie ichs gepostet habe|wavey:


----------



## Springerfliege (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Hallo,
so einen Echolot-Halter gibt es auch fix und fertig zu kaufen. 
Und kostet nicht die Welt...:m
http://www.pike-attack.de/shop/prod...tty-268-Echolothalterung-fuer-Belly-Boot.html


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Stimmt das ist günstig aber da sind ja noch 6m kabel wohin damit, bei den Röhren System kannst du es in ihnen verstecken


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=rohrklemmen+40mm&hl=de&client=firefox-a&hs=EpG&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1440&bih=761&tbm=isch&tbnid=v1GoAUCoGO5OFM:&imgrefurl=http://www.shop-aquaristik.com/Technik/PVC-und-Fittinge/Rohrklemmen/Rohrklemme-40-mm&docid=w-nhJPbf5gIzEM&imgurl=http://www.shop-aquaristik.com/images/articles/40c5e29f8311768ee65c850c58ce7_5.jpg&w=472&h=600&ei=mchQUYPcApDcsgbfn4GQAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=108&vpy=99&dur=622&hovh=253&hovw=199&tx=121&ty=137&page=1&tbnh=142&tbnw=113&start=0&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:85
Ha 
damit wird die Verrohrung am Belly klar gemacht 4 Stück davon an die seite und von hinten ne Schraube durch und die sache ist geritzt
Muahahahahahahaha


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

willst das dann ans belly kleben?


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Nee von der Innenseite mit ner Edelstahlschraube durch und kontern


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

innen seite belly boot


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

hä verste3h ich des grad richtig willst du ne schraube durchs belly machen? oder steh ich grad auffem schlauch


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

Nicht durch den schlauch sondern der aussenhaut:q


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

wie willst du das denn machen vorallem welche außenhaut? und ohne das da was ausreißt  brauchst dann aber auch unterlegscheiben


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Keiner kann mir nen Tipp geben*

das guidline ist ja nicht wie z.b. das fischcat, beim guide ist der schlauch innen extra und von der aussenhaut getrennt
gebe das ganze dan in ne schneiderei die sollen das loch umnähen für mehr halt(muss sowieso noch was an den taschen geandert werden)


----------

